# (Freebie) BATMAN Arkham City PC



## Xyphyr

I am getting a free copy with my new GTX 560ti 448 Core and I won't use it so I figure I would give it to one of you guys. This is my first time doing this so give me a break, requirements are to have been a member since at least December and 10+ rep. I will announce the winner next Tuesday.

WINNER IS srsparky32!! I sent you a PM with the steam game code.


----------



## srsparky32

innnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Kand

Lez do this!


----------



## kz26

Count me in!


----------



## Pencuri

in


----------



## Boinz

I'm in, I'm a huge batman fan.


----------



## AMOCO

In,Please


----------



## Demented

Heck yeah I'm in!


----------



## trumpet-205

SO IN!.


----------



## jellis142

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!









*cough* In... *cough*


----------



## SkippyDogg

In!!!


----------



## DzillaXx

in


----------



## HaVoK C89

Definitely in!


----------



## EmoPopsicle

ooh ooh me!


----------



## MR_Plow

Completely in!


----------



## nagle3092

In please!


----------



## Fatalrip

In please i would really like to play this game.


----------



## Exostenza

Badly want!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## v1ral

I'm in...
I need this....!!!!


----------



## Sast

In.


----------



## Dustin1

In!


----------



## vitality

In! Thanks.


----------



## tuffarts

Australia checkin in


----------



## onoz

I'd love to play this game. It'd be a good excuse for me to get a PhysX card


----------



## Stensby

IN!


----------



## glinux

In please!


----------



## Vocality

In, please!


----------



## Djankie

IN !! never win anything though.


----------



## fr0st.

In


----------



## Shaded War

In.


----------



## YanYan001

I know i'm unlucky when comes to these kind of things, but doesn't hurt to keep trying. I'm in.


----------



## Molten

In dardy


----------



## uncholowapo

In For Joker!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In for this


----------



## Intel4Life

in, thanks


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## TurboPanda

im totally in for this woot


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Mark Hamill as the Joker? Count me in!


----------



## Maniak

In in!
I haven't played an action game on PC in ages.


----------



## Nowyn

*In!*

And thanks for doing it


----------



## Carlitos714

in. thank you


----------



## stubass

soooo in


----------



## ryanbob1234

in please


----------



## AMD955

in please


----------



## Stuuut

In please








Goodluck to everybody.


----------



## bmgjet

In to win.


----------



## d3viliz3d

IN =)


----------



## GreenStone

Harley is there. I am in!


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## lambecrikas

In! Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## B!0HaZard

In.


----------



## jeffries7

In there like swimwear


----------



## TinDaDragon

In please


----------



## Sonics

In please


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Good luck to whoever wins it - it's an incredible game and kicks a lot of [behind]!!!









Not in by the way.


----------



## Deathclaw

yay, i'm in


----------



## importflip

In


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I've been wanting to give this game a try.

In!


----------



## Andr3az

In!


----------



## firestorm1

in. thanks


----------



## PARTON

In! txs!


----------



## Thryack

In


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

I'm in!


----------



## pez

In please







.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## Wheezo

In, loved AA. Thank you


----------



## b3machi7ke

awesome giveaway, totally in!!


----------



## DaClownie

Absolutely in. I was in love with the first one.


----------



## joelmartinez

I loved the first in!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

In please... and thank you


----------



## jyk

In. I'm game - thanks.

cheers,

Jyk.


----------



## Laten

Thank you mate


----------



## leafan101

IIInnn...


----------



## Amhro

batmaaaaaaaaan
in!


----------



## Deeeebs

oooo i'd like to be in for this...


----------



## Canis-X

Hey, thanks for the opportunity!!

I'm innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## goldbranch

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## downlinx

in thanks


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'm in, I'd love to give this to a friend


----------



## Deegan

In please


----------



## rprice06

In! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## corky dorkelson

Definitely in!

And if you are worried about my rep, it was 700+ before I became staff.









Good luck everyone!


----------



## legoman786

In


----------



## pinkfloyd1

innnn!


----------



## Badwrench

So in on this! I really want to play that game.


----------



## candy_van

Def. in & thanks for the chance


----------



## 7ranslucen7

In! thanks


----------



## JMCB

Thanks in advance for giving this to me. =D


----------



## Artikbot

Oh mama I'm in!! Been wanting to buy this one O_O


----------



## Tweak17emon

in!


----------



## DUpgrade

I'm in.


----------



## travesty

count me in!


----------



## iCrap

in!!


----------



## Sauerkraut

In for the awesomes.


----------



## FreekyGTi

you can count me IN!


----------



## mingqi53

Awesome I'm in, thanks!


----------



## muels7

IN! I hope I win. Can't afford to buy it and I loved the first game.


----------



## OJX

Really nice of you, I'm in.

Is it a steam redeemable by any chance?


----------



## Twitchie

I'm on! Game looks awesome.


----------



## Ploppytheman

The first game was great and I was gonna wait for the 2nd to get cheaper. I have concluded that free is cheaper. Plox can haz Batburger?


----------



## nvidiagamer

I'm in! I really want this game!


----------



## B-rock

Heard this was a great game, in.


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## champyg

Never got around to playing the first. Been meaning to give both of them a shot. In!


----------



## XCII

In! Awesome!


----------



## Polska

Yes please, I have yet to play this series!


----------



## PhilWrir

Do want!


----------



## SimpleTech

In it to win it.


----------



## b.walker36

I always wanted to play this game. I am in.


----------



## h0thead132

IN


----------



## ReverbDP

In please








Thanks.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Please and thank you!


----------



## Razorstorm

wow, i'm in, thanks for the giveaway


----------



## ExposedWang

In sir. Thanks!


----------



## RedSunRises

IN!


----------



## Dorianime

totally in


----------



## noahhova

In!


----------



## discipline

I WANT IT SO BAD! Thanks for giveaway Xyphyr. Your avatar is hilarious


----------



## Harry604

IN Thank you


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

IN!


----------



## Nioxic

Everybody hates me, so i cannot win


----------



## willibj

In please, and thanks


----------



## Faint1001

Looking forward to this game! In.


----------



## That Guy

Sweet, I'm in.


----------



## ohms

In!


----------



## Peremptor

Thanks for the shoot! I'm in!

No it's not steam redeemable but who cares a good game is a good game regardless of drm scheme


----------



## hotmando

in


----------



## fatty35

So In! Iv looked soo forward to taking this game for a spin since I enjoyed the original so much









~fatty~


----------



## famous1994

In!


----------



## Saiyansnake

Entered!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In to win!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Less than a 1% chance of winning, sure why not!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Wow cool stuff , I'm in

Thanks OP


----------



## Revained Mortal

In on this.


----------



## venomblade

in thx!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Didn't grab this during the steam sale, would love to play it


----------



## Craiga35

In!


----------



## dr.evil

in


----------



## Faraz

In!


----------



## robertoburri

In please!


----------



## OverClocker55

iN~!


----------



## Awsan

in i would love to have it


----------



## Awsan

in i would love to have it


----------



## Renton81

In! Thank you good sir!


----------



## Kyo

In please.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

JUST IGNORE POST WAS ACCIDENT


----------



## Maytridy

in!


----------



## Shrak

In


----------



## fatmario

in i want to try this game for awhile now


----------



## flyingsaucers

in like flynn


----------



## liljoejoe54

IN PLEASE!!!!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes please. Thank you!


----------



## Hexa

I would love to be in this!


----------



## NITRO1250

In! Thanks! I haven't gotten this game yet so I hope I win


----------



## MKHunt

Tewtally in. Spanx OP.


----------



## Captain1337

Innnnn!


----------



## chroniX

Count me in pretty please!


----------



## Frazz

Count me in!


----------



## snoogins

so in


----------



## soundx98

In Please, thank you


----------



## Gizmo

in.


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## myuusmeow

In, thanks!


----------



## -Allen-

OMG OMG OMG! Must.... play... this.... game.... Just finished AA, and I can't wait to play this one. Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## Germanian

in ty


----------



## anoobie

Can I trade you dirt 3? and how do I get reps?


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

In!


----------



## BillOhio

Not in, but this is a REALLY impressive game. I put it up there with SC2 and BFBC2 for impressiveness.


----------



## chrisguitar

In









thanks OP!


----------



## raiderxx

In! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Barbaroti

In please


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## Z32

In! I really hope this game will run alright on DX11 by the time GPU's drop in price!


----------



## faMine

in,







you're a kind soul


----------



## juano

In and thank you.


----------



## solar0987

Im sooooooooooooooooooo innnnnnn!
Ty for this awesome freebie!!!!!


----------



## Defunctronin

in!
thanks!


----------



## alick

Count me in please and thanks

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero4549

in


----------



## krnx714

In!!!!


----------



## PvtHudson

In.


----------



## Chuckclc

Oh man, awesome game! Count me In! And thanks!


----------



## Uncivilised

im so in, havnt got a chance to play this!


----------



## imh073p

Omg, in like flynn!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## 808MP5

In good luck *


----------



## Sin100

In.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

ugh i cant get rep because apparently i suck lol =(


----------



## breadcrums

in!


----------



## _Chimera

In for teh winz


----------



## darksideleader

in


----------



## w4rl0

Count me in.


----------



## supra_rz

so innnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Ace_finland

In!


----------



## N3C14R

In Please!


----------



## gerickjohn

OMG! In Please!


----------



## gotendbz1

in FTW


----------



## Tiger S.

in


----------



## Darkslayer7

In , and thank you


----------



## Recipe7

Count me in, thanks for the generosity!


----------



## icehotshot

im in


----------



## Abs.exe

In


----------



## Cyclops

In.


----------



## spacegoast

Im in, loved the first one and been wanting this one.


----------



## burton560

in!


----------



## bigkahuna360

In!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

ininin


----------



## funky882

so in


----------



## NguyenAdam

In!


----------



## Christiaan

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## chip94

Man I so wish I win this!! Been wanting this game! Thanks man!


----------



## Evil-Jester

in it to win it







GL to all


----------



## Skagi

in like flynn


----------



## SwishaMane

In


----------



## royalflush5

In!


----------



## XiZeL

in thanks


----------



## Haze_hellivo

In.

So generous of you!


----------



## MooMoo

Cool, Im IN.


----------



## Buska103

In!


----------



## Hartk1213

In pleaze i would love this game

Sent from my NXM726HN using Tapatalk


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

In! thanks! I've wanted to play this game, but after BF3 used up my game fund and Diablo 3 has some reserved...


----------



## CravinR1

In Please would love to play this


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoobie*
> 
> Can I trade you dirt 3? and how do I get reps?


Get rep by helping out people. say they need a problem solved and you help them. +rep. You can just browse all the forums and help people and you will build up rep. Add rep by clicking the Rep button


----------



## cdoublejj

In


----------



## unknownSCL

In! Thanks!


----------



## ESP

Wow!!! Count me in!

Also, Thanks for being so awesome!


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in too I've been wanting to play this! =D


----------



## lil-tom7

OMG i love batman. Im in!!!!


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## werds

IN please


----------



## Arbiter419

In this one for sure!


----------



## 5prout

In!


----------



## adamkatt

Thanks, In. :beer:


----------



## Warmonger

In 4 teh win!


----------



## Kaged

Do want







In for sure!


----------



## Carlitos714

in. thank you!


----------



## ovyeminem

I am in!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

In! I heard this game looks amazing in 3d vision, I wanna try it out : P


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## donrapello

IN!


----------



## Shiveron

In for sure


----------



## retro41

I'd like a chance, thanks


----------



## Phoenixlight

I'm in.


----------



## xoleras

I'm in


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

WTB 10 reps, I will try to get them before then.
Want to test this on me new rig


----------



## jacksknight

in thanks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im in thanks alot.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Spiffy! Thanks for the giveaway. I enjoyed Asylum....this will be fun!


----------



## Lostcase

in.


----------



## IrishV8

in sweet


----------



## CapitanPelusa

In


----------



## pale

well in! good luck all..


----------



## BigHops323

In, thank you!!!1!


----------



## goodwidp

In. Thanks very much.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In!


----------



## GuardianDuo

In pl0x!


----------



## StormX2

Count me in!!!

I need more Harley Quin!!

Been dieing to play this...


----------



## Adversity

In!


----------



## kmouze

In me baby

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphonze

In.


----------



## Compaddict

In please!


----------



## imh073p

Double post, doh!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Never played it, but heard it was great. I'm in.


----------



## Hartk1213

In









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyuo9980

in


----------



## Vipervlv

Thats a good chance to play it







in


----------



## UsedPaperclip

I still need to buy this so IN!


----------



## brown bird

I'll try, thanks!


----------



## solsamurai

Loved AA and would love to finally play AC!


----------



## james8

this thing got a 10/10. i'm definitely in


----------



## Gualichu04

In. I have been wanting to play this.


----------



## Qasual

In woot!


----------



## ignite

In!


----------



## ikcti

I'm in!!!


----------



## Xyphyr

Haha always did get low rolls.







Gongrats srsparky32!


----------

